# digital backdrops/backgrounds



## mommyfran (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone have any advice on the best place to find digital backdrops? my customer wanted pics outside in this really beautiful christmas light park thing, we can only do it this weekend tho, unfortunately it is gonna be pouring rain! i don't have a christmas backdrop, so i'm gonna have to edit one in! i've scoured the internet and cannot find any really good like christmas tree & fireplace digital backdrops! please help! everything i have found is a very low amount of pixels


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

Can you shoot the park on a day when it's not raining?  You could then use that as your digital backdrop.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 13, 2011)

I think you'll probably have to get a program, schwetty recommended one once that seems pretty good.  topaz maybe?  You could put christmas lights in the back ground and blur them out I think that looks cool and christmasy..


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 13, 2011)

EZ backgrounds has a lot.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 13, 2011)

here is a website maybe you can use. Not sure if they have a download version. 

Digital Photo Backgrounds and Graphic Design Tools for Photoshop

I also have a pretty nice looking picture of a Christmas tree I could probably let you use. Lighting is very warm.


----------



## mommyfran (Dec 13, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Can you shoot the park on a day when it's not raining?  You could then use that as your digital backdrop.



it's a really good friend of mine and i'm driving 2 hours to visit her and do her pics....so i could but preferably not


----------



## CCericola (Dec 13, 2011)

Look at the christmas backgrounds from Digital Fantasy Backgrounds. Digital Fantasy Backgrounds Voted World's Best Digital Backgrounds


----------



## ababysean (Dec 13, 2011)

dont do it

That is the advice I give.  Either reschedule or come up with a solution that is REAL>


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's a "real" suggestion. String about 5 to 7 strings of mini-0lights together, and suspend them from a curtain rod or something similar.They will show upwell in front of gold or brown-tone curtains, or dark-toned draperies in the all the earth tones,purples, reds, or wine colors. Lots of pretty Christmas lights, hung from about 8 feet high down to as far down toward the floor as will be needed. If they have a Christmas tree, use it and its lights too. SHoot with the WB set to Tungsten, and a full to half CTO aka an "Orange gel" over the flash. Use around ISO 400 to 640 to make the lights appear bright...do not I repeat DO NOT do something really stupid and use ISO 100 to 200...you MUST use 400 or higher!!!

Shoot at slowish speeds like 1/20 second. Use a tripod or an IS or VR lens. Light the family with the light from the orange-gel fitted flash unit. Use wider f/stops,like f/4 from about 20-30 feet distant,and zoom in....the longer the lens used, the BIGGER the lights will render. This works best when shooting down a long hallway, with a tele-zoom lens. It's fairly quick to set up. It looks pretty too. And it is "real", so no need to mess with each image in post.


----------

